# who did this? lol



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

Remnar said:


> The ones on my lanyard are all from birds I shot except for the Jack Daniels Single barrel DU band that came with the bottle I bought in Arkansas. While it wasn't on a duck...I did kill the bottle during the trip!


I got one of those on my lanyard too. Except I didn't kill it in Arkansas, I think I prolly drank it sitting at home. in the dark. by myself, crying.:lol:


----------



## cupped-n-locked (Jan 5, 2006)

not that i approve of the sale but at least the guy is being honest in the fact he is selling it.

bands bring out the real side of people (or should i say the real sh#*ty side of people) - i would have twice as many bands if i would have gotten all the bands that should of been mine (that i know about) - lets just say everything comes out in the wash - eventually.....


----------



## snaggs (Jul 20, 2005)

I,ve got a banding machine in my basement. Anyone care to go 1/2 on the selling of bird bands?? Could possibly make a fortune. Now where did ELMER FUDD GO??????:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## smoke73 (Jun 4, 2006)

Remnar said:


> Anyone else think this band looks pretty shiny and new to have been out in the elements for 5 to 6 years??


 I checked out the info from the band number. It is real. It was banded the 12th of November 2004 and was the 2nd to last duck banded that year.
If some one wants to sell a band from a bird that they shot, more power to them. I however keep all of mine and still remember every detail from that hunt.


----------



## population control (Apr 18, 2009)

Selling bands is a joke, i like when you see the guys at the draw lanyards on there necks full of bands, shiny as can be. I've been lucky enough to put a few bands on the lanyard every year, but i hunt spots close to where they are banded. This year we killed 14 bands within the group i hunt with and all the numbers were within 50 digits on the last two digits on the band and you won't find them on ebay. To many memories to go along with the bands, like 6 guys six out of eight birds to finish the limit and all 6 were banded. Friend from Colorado brings his girl back home for early season and she's in the weeds squating and a flock comes in we kill 5 and there all banded. She wanted to go back to colorado after that.

If you collect them fine, but I think the real problem occurs with the collars, People around here were shooting them in the spring and selling them.
Thats BS and if it was illegal to sell them it wouldn't happen as much because there wouldn't be a nation wide market for them.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

population control said:


> Thats BS and if it was illegal to sell them it wouldn't happen as much because there wouldn't be a nation wide market for them.


you do realize...if they were illegal to sell, people will still hammer that bird right? so i'm really curious on how having a market or not dictates the deathrate of that bird.

everyone on this board will hunt collars if given the chance. market or not. so your point really doesn't make sense.


----------



## marshbandit (Jan 8, 2008)

If ya like the bands put'em on your lanyard. If ya dont sell'em, I keep mine because it was a good hunt with a good friend.


----------



## lssu-laker (Feb 24, 2009)

Selling bands is pathethic and wrong on many levels.

Its a stupid piece of metal with numbers on it. How much can it really be worth?

They are put on the birds for biological data collection that ever lisenced huter PAYS for. If they are reported PROPERLY, what is the point of doing the research. So we all suffer from someones greed!!

If you have to buy bands to feel good about yourself and put them on your lanyard you probably have bigger problems to address.

Off the soap box.

JW


----------



## jimposten (Sep 28, 2008)

$250 and counting...

Its odd to me that there is such a cash value given to it. To me the reward comes from shooting rarety. This to me seems the same as having a roadkill buck mounted. Isnt the experience, the true "value" in any trophy/game taken.

Real trophies are earned, and shouldnt hold any worth other than sentimental.

JIM


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

jimposten said:


> $250 and counting...
> 
> Its odd to me that there is such a cash value given to it. To me the reward comes from shooting rarety. This to me seems the same as having a roadkill buck mounted. Isnt the experience, the true "value" in any trophy/game taken.
> 
> ...


got plenty of people with cabins/lodges that want a band and jack miner certificate framed and on the wall.


----------



## Ontario Gunner (Oct 21, 2003)

jimposten said:


> $250 and counting...
> 
> Its odd to me that there is such a cash value given to it. To me the reward comes from shooting rarety. This to me seems the same as having a roadkill buck mounted. Isnt the experience, the true "value" in any trophy/game taken.
> 
> ...


2004 is the 100th anniversary of the sanctuary. I believe they send out a special package for anyone that reports one. The package is pretty good for any band you report to them,, but im pretty sure there is a couple extras included for the 2004.


----------



## honk/quack (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm with the "Kid" . . . don't care much about them. I've gotten a couple over the years. Reported them, found out the details, that's cool, OK move on. If I had a buddy who wanted them for a box of shells, they'd be gone. 

If they can sell them, fine. It kind of bothers me that some of those who wear them as a badge of honor and if you don't have any, well, you must not be as good as me. Bad attitude!


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

Frankly I never cared ( collecting) about bands on birds, tags in fish, master angler, fish ohio cbm, boone....... BUT dang. I'm gonna call my uncle as he has hundreds of these bands and I bet he has never reported any of them.LOL.

Skinner

Note, I do however turn in the information on tags or bands.


----------



## jward (Feb 16, 2009)

Winning bid was 260.00$ 


Jward


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

Ontario Gunner said:


> Not only that... but there is one major major problem with that picture.. Ive been priveledged to band birds at the Jack Miner sanctuary a few times.. Im about to post a picture of Kirk Miner putting a band on a goose.. notice what leg its on? ALL birds are banded at the miner sanctuary are banded on the right leg!!!


I have to back this post up as the Pair of woodies my buddy and I shot this year were both banded on the right leg....I'll see if I can find the pics....



Ontario Gunner said:


> 2004 is the 100th anniversary of the sanctuary. I believe they send out a special package for anyone that reports one. The package is pretty good for any band you report to them,, but im pretty sure there is a couple extras included for the 2004.


Only a couple extra articles about Jack and the Sanctuary in the 2004 packet...Nothing much different from the other years....It just says on the certificate 2004 (100th Anniversary Band)


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

honk/quack said:


> I'm with the "Kid" . . . don't care much about them. I've gotten a couple over the years. Reported them, found out the details, that's cool, OK move on. If I had a buddy who wanted them for a box of shells, they'd be gone.
> 
> If they can sell them, fine. It kind of bothers me that some of those who wear them as a badge of honor and if you don't have any, well, you must not be as good as me. Bad attitude!


my circle of friends usually get a chuckle out of the guys that wear their "chains" to the draw. We know who can hunt and who sucks. Showing the chain just makes you look like a douchebag....thats why i don't care who sells them or buys them. I do hope they get reported correctly...A lot of people still carry the mentality that reporting bands is a bad thing (used against them with harvest date somewhere down the line and limiting their hunting). Thats a bigger misconception than buying and sellng a band.


----------



## 1fish (Oct 2, 2006)

Hey people will collect ANYTHING and pay mucho dinero for something to add to their particular collection.

Old chunks of wood that kinda look like waterfowl...
Pieces of fabric stuffed with styrofoam beads in the shape of cute fuzzies...
Action figures from some comic book from the 70's...
Something that some dead guy/girl that could sing ok or act pretty decent wore at some point in time...
Little round pieces of glass...
Rocks that somebody picked up off the ground...
Magazines from 30 years ago...
Matchbooks from places they've never been to and never will
Deep fried, salted potato slices that look like Jesus...

You name it, somebody collects it and will be willing to pay any price for something they don't have. Hey, it's their cash, do with as they please. Everything has a buyer and everything has a selling price. I'm sure that for every band that gets mis-reported theres at least that many that go unreported. I'd like to think that statistically speaking, neither has much, if any, impact on the data that is collected from banding and collaring programs.

If you're into it, cool have fun looking at your shelf of aluminum hoops and take pride in your extensive collection. If you happen to take a band and really don't have any sentimental attachment too it, cool, you can make a few bucks off it and use the cash to get something that you do want.

Either way, I'm not willing to bash somebody for doing something that's legal just because it's not what I would do.

Personally, I still get a little giddy each and every time I see a little bling and take great pleasure in my own personal band collecting techniques. Although it would probably be much less expensive to just pay $250 per band of Ebay... I could have doubled the number of bands I have now and easily came out $10K-$20K ahead...


----------



## idylmoments (Apr 28, 2002)

My buddy Lorne used to(he moved to B.C.) have permission on a pond adjacent to Miner's over in Kingsville. He tried for years to get in. On a fluke, he stopped to help someone who was broke down. Drank a bottle of rye with the guy. Ended being the owner of the pond who gave him permission for the good deed.
He could have made a fortune selling Miner bands. 

I keep mine. More for memories. Usually average one every other year.


----------



## duckhunterr13 (Jun 3, 2008)

population control said:


> Selling bands is a joke, i like when you see the guys at the draw lanyards on there necks full of bands, shiny as can be. I've been lucky enough to put a few bands on the lanyard every year, but i hunt spots close to where they are banded. This year we killed 14 bands within the group i hunt with and all the numbers were within 50 digits on the last two digits on the band and you won't find them on ebay. To many memories to go along with the bands, like 6 guys six out of eight birds to finish the limit and all 6 were banded. Friend from Colorado brings his girl back home for early season and she's in the weeds squating and a flock comes in we kill 5 and there all banded. She wanted to go back to colorado after that.
> 
> If you collect them fine, but I think the real problem occurs with the collars, People around here were shooting them in the spring and selling them.
> Thats BS and if it was illegal to sell them it wouldn't happen as much because there wouldn't be a nation wide market for them.


 
collars should be black with white numbers on canadas, so that they arent poached or targeted as readily. Birdwatchers could still report sightings with their equip, but not hillbilly hank roadhunting from hiss car


----------



## naturalmelly (Jan 15, 2010)

lol


----------

